# Bacon Jello recipe....



## kleenex (Dec 3, 2012)

Bacon Jello

Yes even Bacon and a few more ingredients besides jello makes jello better


----------



## ShellyCooks (Dec 3, 2012)

Whoa!  I would have never guessed that someone would be clever enough to "invent" Bacon Jello!!   I'm almost afraid to ask ----- What's next???


----------

